
Face morphing attacks: Investigating detection with humans and computers - kd5bjo
https://cognitiveresearchjournal.springeropen.com/articles/10.1186/s41235-019-0181-4
======
kd5bjo
It seems to me that the best way to counter this attack is to not accept ID
photographs from the public, but instead require a government officer to
photograph the person applying for ID.

